# Brain Fart #1



## Erilia

Here is a new Storymaker :biggrin:
It's about that moment where your brain doesn't remember how it supposed to work :vs_blush:
Hope you enjoy !


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

haha..I just eat food when that happens...


----------



## Erilia

melody jeoulex said:


> haha..i just eat food when that happens...


fooooooooooood @[email protected]


----------



## TerryCurley

Time to take the day off and start again tomorrow.


----------



## leighann

:vs_smirk:This comic is SO ME!!! 
I struggle with my brain constantly. I sometimes think that because I have a headache for so long, it has affected my short term memory. :vs_worry:


----------



## FanKi

jajajajajajaajajajajajaja it happens, a lot xD


----------



## Erilia

@leighann I know what you mean, I get chronic migraines, I'm pretty sure my brain is trying to die before my body :vs_laugh:
@FanKi I'm glad it made you laugh :wink:


----------



## TerryCurley

I had chronic migraines until around the age of 50 and then they miraculously stopped. My poor sister though is 75 and she still gets them.


----------



## Erilia

TerryCurley said:


> I had chronic migraines until around the age of 50 and then they miraculously stopped. My poor sister though is 75 and she still gets them.


It just stopped ? Doctors told me you couldn't really do anything about it, I heard about this every day injections treatment, but that's not something I would like to do, but you gave me hope back Terry ! There's a chance it might stop by itself then :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## TerryCurley

Yup, it just stopped. Doctors tell me that's not uncommon with migraines and women, that once they are post menopausal the migraines stop.


----------



## Erilia

TerryCurley said:


> Yup, it just stopped. Doctors tell me that's not uncommon with migraines and women, that once they are post menopausal the migraines stop.


That won't be before a while for me then :unhappy:


----------

